#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  當你瀏覽獸站時  有人好奇湊過來看  你會?

## 狼王白牙

大家應該都有在學校、網咖，在自己的房間以外的地方，使用電腦連上狼之樂園, 

或是其他獸站的機會吧.....

這時候，如果你發現有 "一般人類" 的非獸迷朋友，甚至是陌生人靠近你，看著你的螢幕

好奇的想知道你在瀏覽什麼內容，請問你會？

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

嗯~

小狐會繼續看

管他的!

只要那個人類沒煩到小狐就行了

但如果那個人類在問這問那的話,

為了讓他閉嘴,

小狐就只好幹掉他了!!! ((邪笑

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

我不喜歡別人問東問西的
所以為了避免麻煩
小獸會先做好防備......

----------


## 小鱷HeLeN

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗

我不想聽到或看到別人那副驚訝或詭異的眼神及聲音...
大家不是同志當然不要讓他們知道自己喜歡獸呢...
而且我的介心也很高吧..
免得無知的"一般人類" 恥笑自己或吐糟可愛的獸獸而令自己發怒呢~

----------


## 巴薩查

話說= =
我還是不知道到底為何有人會討厭獸人
來狼版不就只是找同好交流畫&圖嗎?
狼版很多獸不就只是喜歡創作獸方面的文章跟圖嗎?
難道一定要以人為主角的冒險故事或者圖畫才叫正常?
又不是看A的: P?

----------


## J.C.

若無其事的繼續看
如果他們問起 我會介紹一下我看的網站
平常逛樂園沒什麼需要躲藏的 因為都是文字跟討論 如果別人會感覺很有特色產生好奇 大概是因為大家的頭像都是動物吧

如果是其他獸站 我大都是欣賞.收集作品 這也是職業需要 沒啥好隱瞞的
之前同事需要我推薦好作品 我也是推薦國外獸畫家給他們看

順帶一提 我在公司的內部聊天軟體上也是用大家畫給我的贈圖當頭像 XD

----------


## 上官犬良

如果不是18n的我無所謂(聳肩
如果是糟糕物......
我關我關關關關關!!!!!!

----------


## yoyo虎

同意樓上= =
在下以前狂連國外獸站時
通常都是在周遭沒人的情況下
因為實在不知道下一秒會出現什麼圖...

如果是狼版就沒關係^^

不過
我也很少在學校看獸站就是了

以下皆是假設
如果有同學湊過來
我會這樣問
我:恩...你覺得怎樣?(故意指著自己的頭像)
某甲:恩...挺可愛的!(理想回答)

----------


## 蒼心

我選第一項~!

或許是當一匹孤獨的狼太久了....(眞的很孤獨~直到我發現了這個樂園!!)

也或許希望有人能面對面跟我一起狼嚎吧~~(真的好想阿~~)

----------


## DDdragon

理論上選擇1. 

基本上也是選擇1.

實際上麻~~好像也是選擇1....../炸

其實閃避這種事情~好像沒什麼意義?當然有的人閃避就是不希望別人看到~

那~~~~~~~~~有什麼好不能讓人看的呢???

狼版中應該是沒有的

閃避直-20%~

假如是18+?

還是一起看吧~

你有看過麻= =+ 我通常是這樣回"別人"的

然後跟著別人說他畫的怎樣怎樣

身體畫的怎樣~場景故事等等~

想想一些圖如果把"糟糕"的地方遮住

其實想想畫的還真是不錯勒~

(雖然本龍很腐~~~~但是沒辦法呀畫太好了咩~ 痾...應該說嘎才對)

所以一樣不閃避~

每個領域都有不一樣的世界跟秩序~

只要把持自己別人接受就會接進~不喜歡你退開~少污染我的世界~~

(某I龍所言XD我超喜歡的)

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

我覺得不懂的人不要隨便踏入這一圈好~

等一下整個秩序大亂~~ 所以如果上電腦課時看我會特別堤防同學的眼光

一轉過來馬上關掉~  畢竟他們什麼都不懂~

要是真的不小心被發現了~~  只好努力辯解了  ><

我不希望好好個狼版被變成壞的~~

----------


## Rise

當沒事的樣子，繼續看
反正要看什都是我的自由
不用去理會其他人怎想我

----------


## T-Bone

我會很大方的說

這是保護動物的網站!!!

然後砸爛螢幕,格式化硬碟 = =b ..............................

----------


## Baroque Boyce

我在學校也是經常上狼版
(不過速度卻是慢的不像話，比家裡的還慢了好多…囧)

雖然會發生這種事情的機率小的可以
不過我會隨時警覺周圍的情況

若是遇到這種狀況時，我會立刻關掉視窗並看其他正在開著的網站
(我的習慣是一次開好我需要的網站，然後慢慢解決。XD)
(這樣做其實也是有些許保護作用的^^)

----------


## 小韋

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%)

不管在哪裡(除非我自己房間，當然會鎖門)我才會看
在電腦教室有人走動的地方
通常我是不會上狼版(或者是我找的一些科幻畫廊的)
不然就是 準備的動作 只要聽到聲音或有人走過來 不是 縮小就是  關閉
我不喜歡 有人再旁邊 跟我一起看 就連看電視 我都喜歡自己看
除非!
看鬼片(或者電影)
看鬼片我超愛跟別人一起看的(一起嚇死...XD)

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

繼續瀏覽，當作自己在看 "古歌" "雅虎" "百度" 一樣沒什麼 (躲避程度0%)

閒熊才不會在意週遭的眼光...
畢竟興趣不同週遭的人也不能說什麼~
有人有興趣想加入樂園當然會大力介紹~
但...諷刺的話 閒熊會跟他怒罵...(這當然是能避免越好)

----------


## 阿翔

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%)+1

一般來說，
翔不太喜歡人類湊過來看翔在用的網頁，
通常也是事先開一個學校的網頁，
一有人類湊過來就點關閉，
假裝正在瀏覽學校網頁的樣子，
但如果是信得過的人類*（如翔的學校獸友，話說翔的媽媽也信不過XD）*，
翔就會讓他們一起看。

----------


## 克萊西恩

"阿? 喔這個喔, 最近想養寵物, 這是收養狼犬的網站, 聽說價格比店面便宜, 還有送貨到府....."

這是胡扯 不過意思應該說明了吧

----------


## 許狼中將

我是一個不在乎別人感受的傢伙！
我會當作沒看見他繼續瀏覽！
如果他有興趣知道一些的話…告訴他！讓他知道也無差！

----------


## 雪之龍

我會選擇:在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%)但又覺得:把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)這個也不錯....

我可能會考這兩種方法一起並用吧....
我時常都是這麼做的...    
但是:     
把螢幕砸爛，硬碟重新格式化，奪門而出 (躲避程度 80%)    

我自己也有考慮那麼作....
但是要在花錢買一個螢幕.硬碟...很貴耶...我家的是22吋的...= =

----------


## 卡普貓

如果靠過來的是陌生人的話.繼續想像自己在看奇磨
如果是認識的....

瞄兩眼之後....開始~
這是愛護動物的人們以及愛幻想的人們所聚集之地.
彼此互相交流.學習........等等[滔滔不絕]
這是一處樂園阿!!!來吧!要不要一起來!![炸]

大概是這樣吧~
我是不介意拉~[當初在跟家人解說的時候也差不多是這樣]

----------


## 迷思

嗯，不考慮地直接關掉。理由嘛...感覺很麻煩。
反射神經提高中...。
現實生活這裡大概沒有人知道我喜歡狼的，
好像有1、2個，但依程度直接視為零。

----------


## 0052100

我也不太喜歡有人在那裡問東問西的  尤其是不認識的人 在那邊竊笑(ˋ0ˊ)  所以我會選第三個  準備1個非獸迷網站  隨時準備按Alt+Tab

----------


## 野

當然是繼續逛下去阿ˊ▽ˋ
又沒有什麼好奇怪的呼呼
反正人家也不會問XD"
大家都知道我喜歡動物咩哈哈

----------


## 飛焰邪龍

如果是很要好的朋友我會選1，
如果是陌生人選2。

陌生人除非他來煩我不然我是不會管他的，
人不犯我，我不犯人。

朋友來煩我，
嘿嘿嘿，
那他最好小心點，
不要讓我找到機會欺負他。

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

當然是繼續看啦
我就是喜歡狼嘛
不然他想怎樣呢?
如果他敢說獸們的壞話...
那人家只好把他當點心啦(無辜)

----------


## 洛肯

很不高興的出聲音示意他離開 (躲避程度 60%)


我對個人的隱私非常重視
對我來說
我的東西永遠要是個秘密
不管那件事情重不重要

除非是志同道合的人拉(燦笑)

----------


## 小劍

在下是盡量不要在家以外的地方上獸站啦！
但是假如在外面，然後有人過來看的話，
大概會很快的先把所有的視窗縮下去吧！
因為還是有一些人無法理解為什麼有人會喜歡獸，
但是如果對方有興趣而詢問的話，
當然想辦法讓對方加入，
因為獸友是越多越好啊！

----------


## 則

我的選擇是最後一項

為什麼這麼選..

我想這答案各狼都很清楚

為何讓比我們來冷血的動物來糟蹋我們

或許我的想法是很偏激....

除非出現了一位不會取笑,排斥,禍害我們的人類出現為止

我的想法則不會改變

除非呢..他感到興趣  並且用正確的態度去面對它

----------


## 獠也

好東西就是要推薦阿!!!
這麼棒的獸網站~
不推薦怎麼行??
推~推~推~

----------


## 銀祤

當然是繼續看摟=ˇ=!
這又沒什麼好奇怪的XD!
不過要是有人敢汙辱獸站...
那就把他給斬了  :Twisted Evil:  
(迷:先斬了你自己吧...)

----------


## Oblivion_H

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗

雖然自己是覺得這很正常啦。。每個人都有自己的喜好，但是比較擔心別人會不能理解。。

一般不會立刻關掉。。因為有做賊心虛感。。

但是會亂點些無關緊要的東西。。（說出來自己都覺得很怪。。）

----------


## cwyj

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 
很討厭要對人解釋或被問三問四
不過通常都在家上
所以都沒有什麼這方面的問題

----------


## 逍月

哈哈...
我在大庭廣眾下開了...
代表我已經準備好要關了...XD（毆飛）

其實應該不會開給別人看...
畢竟我即時通大頭貼都設獸的圖片...
結果竟然有人白目說我『有問題』...
反正他們是不懂獸的可愛的！

----------


## 狩者

有意見就咬他
好啦~其實如果有人真的有意見的話
也許我會瞪他
如過他侮蔑狼的話
我會嗆他~(喂

----------


## 遠方

我會若無歧視的繼續觀賞，
如果對方有意詢問，
我才介紹給對方。
如果他是來怒罵或嘲笑...
我不會跟他一般見識。    :wuffer_bloody:

----------


## 拉魯

蛤？要看就給他看阿～
如果他問了話 我會回答
但是如果他嘲諷我所看的東西...
那他 恩....咬下去吧 (揍下去)

----------


## Net.狼

> 好站當然要推銷，盡量看並歡迎加入我們 (躲避程度 -20%)


直接說這是在做什麼的網站囉
當然聽到後會有興趣的沒幾個W

因為小生文章或新圖也都幾乎發在這邊
所以有時後甚至會貼連結給同學看WW

像是文學有很多很GJ的文章

嘛 喜歡獸很奇怪很可恥嗎?
只要自己不覺得這樣
其他人也會認同的吧
現在社會不是很開放嗎?WW

----------


## 拓狼

我一開始會ALT+TAD(轉移視窗)

不過到後來我也不會刻意轉回去了

習慣之後 大家也沒有任何反感

反而還會好奇問這是啥哩XD

----------


## TYPHOON

我大概就跟他說這是一般的外國圖庫
作者喜歡畫奇幻這樣
搞不好我們還混因為奇幻這個主題聊起來
總之我覺得沒甚麼不方便知道的
反正就把話題指向學術討論就對了

----------


## lan

我會想要關掉....但是這樣會讓人

覺得自己很奇怪..所以我變成瀏覽

別的網站!如果人家問我看什麼....

我想我會說我正在瀏覽別的網站的

名稱吧!!~我很拒絕告訴別人我在

瀏覽獸網!!~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## STAEDTLER

S在學校開樂園後一定會把*哈姆特電玩資訊站也打開
然後左手隨時放在鍵盤左邊(方便瞬間按下Ali+Tab)

畢竟有些人類不是什麼事情都看得很開的...

----------


## 六希

繼續看不要理他=ˇ=
如果他問起的話就...
跟他介紹邀請他加入xD

----------


## Zwolf

可能是因為從小的環境都還頗友善的, 
所以家人問起時我都會跟他們介紹大概的狀況, 也會給他們看獸友的圖
（雖然就算他們不問, 我很喜歡某些事情時我也會自己分享(還是說推銷?)XD）

加上以前有幾次跟獸迷們的聚會, 那時比較小所以我媽媽有跟去了解(汗)

所以後來提到獸迷, 他們對獸迷的印象都還不錯

只是有時他們還是會覺得我怎麼會喜歡這個xd

後來國高中電腦課如果有朋友問起, 我也會介紹一下
大家人都不錯, 所以我就沒什麼顧慮了xd

----------


## 藍色暗燄

我可能在   	把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)
             在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%) 之間吧 
  躲避程度30%  畢竟被看到還要解釋很多 有些東西 自己知道就好

----------


## 月緹羚

不管看什麼當成在看咕狗囉..
就算是21x的也是啊..

有人問起來就微笑看他...然後補上一句*我爽*就解決了(誤)

每件事都可以這樣解決喔(騙人!!)

但是一般來說我做任何事都會意外的被接受(咦)

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

繼續瀏覽，當作自己在看 "古歌" "雅虎" "百度" 一樣沒什麼 ++++++
個獸友各獸的喜好
喜歡什麼不是錯也不是恥辱....
如果有其他人好奇跑來看...
那就告訴他們，這是個什麼樣的站...
有什麼特色，就醬....
但是...如果他們嘲笑或是做出一些不尊重的行為....
敝狼會請他們離開....
並把它們當作沒水準的人處理.... ((不是暴力喔~~~~.....

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

當然是繼續看，順道打廣告～
我還曾經有在班上編寫「獸化養成講義」的衝動
（而且，是在加入狼版前就有這個打算）
獸化理念已經是我在班上的正字標記了（抬頭）

----------


## 諾藍

就當作是在看一般網頁看...

其實沒什麼...

但是不想打廣告亂推銷...

不然到時候一大堆垃圾會員...

處理起來大應該也是很麻煩吧...~"~...

除非大都是放著不管讓它自己去發臭發爛發霉發酸...

----------


## d52075625

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉

我選這個

不過...
要靠近我而不被我發現應該很難
很不喜歡別人偷看
就算是自己家人也一樣...


小灰: 好難得喔...今天"它"沒出現來吐槽我耶
謎之音: 什麼"它"  難得一天不吐槽你  你還嫌...
小灰:要你管喔...(我踹
謎之音:好討厭的感覺~~~~(被踹飛

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

繼續瀏覽，當作自己在看 "古歌" "雅虎" "百度" 一樣沒什麼 (躲避程度0%)  

小弟我平常都很討厭有人在我旁邊看- -
不過如果真的看了...也覺得沒啥差
但是要是人類感批評的話....
當場咬碎他   :wuffer_bloody:  
(遭毆=ˇ=')

----------


## 影佐．限

阿限就算是在學校也會看狼版(小獸不去網咖的)
小獸並沒有特別去隱藏自己是知受這件事(至少現在開始==)

就算有人類來問:你在看什麼啊?之類的，大多都是被小獸回答:就.....一個論壇囉。(通常他們也不會追問下去)
我知道我身邊的人類目前是沒有會惡意批評獸版的人，只是他們對獸版似乎也都沒有興趣，所以小獸也不會太過積極的去獸化他們(畢竟心靈獸化跟其他推展動漫並不一樣......)

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

正常繼續看+1

反正沒甚麼好藏的，萬一也遇上獸迷同好當然是要大拉特拉
通通拉進來！(咦?

不過看糟糕物的時候還是會特別小心的...
所以逛糟糕網站的時候都會額外開分割視窗...除非有人好奇XD

不然逛一般文章的時候都是開給他看無所謂之類....
(但是好像連看18禁文章也......)
嘛～反正我的同學們也都成年了，還沒接觸過糟糕物就太純潔啦！(炸死)

那邊的同學！來跟我一起看獸性文學吧！(遭拖滅)

----------


## 犬麟

當然是大家一起來看阿!!
我就是這樣進入狼版的說!
而且還是某上某官某犬某良~~到我家來開我的電腦推薦的咧!

----------


## koweki

繼續瀏覽，當作自己在看 "古歌" "雅虎" "百度" 一樣沒什麼 (躲避程度0%)

反正又不是在看甚麼見不得人的東西

就像在看論壇啊

他要看就給他看吧

----------


## GOOSE

假定設立：我的同學都非常的善良＋純真＋可愛

（我在瀏覽網站......同學靠過來）

同學：嘿～你在幹嘛？

吾：看我的新作阿（自戀中

同學：哇！好厲害,你好像很喜歡畫毛茸茸的生物阿

吾：對阿～看到了嗎？這個網站是專門讓喜歡動物的人進來的呢！嘿～你要加入嗎？他們都很友善呢

同學：好可惜喔！我的宿舍李沒有電腦
（烏鴉烏鴉飛呀飛飛飛～）

這就是我會做的事......我還會叫我媽我姐一起來看
只是他們不是很有興趣就是了

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Hewie

這禮拜三上電腦課時就有人靠過來看我螢幕了！
他的反應沒怎樣。
不過他對於狼版的笑話區還滿有興趣的。（囧）

----------


## 弦狼IRON

不厭其煩的再說一次：一般人類對狼的印象就是貪婪、邪惡，以及變態。

所以敝狼在學校開狼園，會出現以下反應：

1.聽到了「咦~好帥喔~」→先看看是不是說我帥→通常是沒有→有看著我用的那台電腦螢幕的人類就要大力推銷！
2.聽到了「奇怪，牠在看什麼？」→快速的用眼光掃描四周→通常有鄙夷的眼光看著我→是漂亮女生就裝可愛、是帥氣女生就微笑、是男生就冷笑、是小朋友就瞟一下、是醜八怪就瞪一下再轉回去！(差別待遇啊)
3.感覺有銳利的眼神刺著我的背→X的！主任在瞪我！瀏覽器關了就跑啊！

以上，躲避程度-10%，選-20%吧。

----------


## 小黑貓

選了第二項0..0
其實第一項的事情已做過~
雖然在當下牠們也會問些問題~表面上看起來有興趣~
不過之後就沒去理~
之後就不想再浪費口水.所以現在的情況就等於第二項OWO

----------


## 奇奇

好網當然大力推薦啊˙ ˙...其實本狼早就推薦很多人類了
電腦課同學也會問,回說看圖片
有興趣的自己就會看了,只是一般女生都繼續看自己的無名一 一
反正我從小就愛畫貓貓狗狗狼狼(從霹靂酷樂貓開始><
所以形象很符合

----------


## 灰爪

家人的話我會趕走他
但是同學的話
我會推建他們
因為我都遇不到
和我一樣住在嘉義的獸

----------


## 君尼爾獅

其實都沒差
一般人除了關於自己知道的網站之外是不會去管別人在逛什麼的
除非你在逛H或是KUSO才會引起人家注意- -
我在學校電腦室、家裡、朋友家裡逛獸站
完全沒有一次人家會來問我"你在逛什麼?"
所以都放心逛~

----------


## 巴特爾

很不高興的出聲音示意他離開 (躲避程度 60%)

除了在自己房間 用自己的電腦以外  不會在其他任何地方瀏覽獸站"

只要有人進來 不管是誰  一律轟出 =A=(不管有沒有再瀏覽獸站

很忌諱有人來煩我  ............

之前不小心被我弟看到我再樂園瀏覽  

結果他看到"狼"字 就說是色色的站.........

當下很火 就把他打走了= ="

只希望以後別再發生=A="

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉

我不管在家在外面，只要有人在看我在做甚麼～
我一定會把它縮下來或是關閉
因為不喜歡給人知道我在做甚麼～
尤其是一些討厭的人(看就看在那理念來唸去的，很討厭)
所以只要有人告勁就是梭下來或是關閉(玩遊戲就不會了，只是會很希望他快點走)

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

第3個選項+1

是朋友還好~但對我一般來說都會換掉
因為有些人喜歡亂開玩笑~聽到會很火~與其被他們辱罵不如不要給他們看

不是並非全部~如果OK的~就從另外的網頁回到狼版~至少可以省時間吧@@"

----------


## wingwolf

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)

不是獸迷的話，我會馬上調出其他的“比較正常”的網站
不過如果我已經很“正常”了他還要留著看，那就只好把他趕走了~~~

話說我媽看到我逛樂園並沒有什麽大反應
只是說什麽不要在網絡上聊天，小心壞人之類（真是……）


如果我知道走過來那人是獸迷的話我不會管
是朋友的話我會爲他介紹
以前推薦了兩位，結果一個家裏沒網，一個打不開……（失敗啊……）

----------


## 小痕

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%)

這個應該我比較贊同的拔ˇ

不過大部分都是縮小XDD"

畢竟常常在公共場所使用電腦~"~

雖然好像真的沒有必要關閉，但是總有一點"怪怪"的感覺

所以…嘿嘿。

----------


## 帕索恩

小索選2
管他走過來的是誰我都照樣看
家人不會管我
同學們都知道我喜歡狼
陌生人我管他去死(喂
但要是小索聽到有人在說獸的壞話的話
索馬上宰了他(鐵尺出竅！

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%) 

其實要看人像我爸或我媽就不知我在做什!

不過我弟這個惡魔就可能會知道!(該死的惡魔下地獄去吧!

----------


## 神原明野

難道被人家發現自己洗澡，以後就永遠不洗澡嗎(這有啥關係)

基本上我是認為
每個人都有自己的興趣跟嗜好
有人喜歡研究電腦，會常逛一些3C的網站
有人喜歡研究摩托車，會在相關網站上和別人研究零件性能

讓人家知道自己喜歡的興趣跟別人不同
我就永遠不再從事那個興趣了嗎

如果他喜歡的話，就給他看看又有什麼關係？
如果他不喜歡，大不了就閃人這樣
不喜歡還說「怎麼會喜歡這種東西」類似語句的話
個人認為他有很強烈的種族歧視，應該接受心理輔導



一點拙見

----------


## 1234QWER

恩............如果是跟我爸爸住的話
我是沒差啦~不會跟他解釋太多~他通常都會尊重我的......不過不會刻意向他介紹= =
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
如果是跟我媽住.......
殺了我吧= =|||
我上一些稍微"奇怪"一點的網站~他就會一直追問= =
只好努力辯解...............
我不想讓他覺得我是有"特殊的嗜好"(我是覺得很正常啊~不算特殊
但在我媽的眼裡........
還是殺了我吧.........




> 注音文，協助更正。
> By版務總管 狼佐

----------


## 毅。信

雷歐要看走過來的對象，
如果是年紀相仿的人類朋友，
我會毫不客氣的告訴他這是哪，
可以的話把他也拉進來...
機率比被雷打到還小吧！？
家人的話...
放心，我絕對會做好萬全的準備。
再不然就放個核彈在旁邊準備嘛！？

----------


## xx2005531

我喔@@

*在公共場所 是不會看這個@@*
【謎： 你根本沒去公共場所使用電腦】

至於再加的話 就大剌剌的看這個了

*本人覺得這很正常*
【謎： 我看你根本不正常xD】

*因為在家根本別人管你在看什麼*
【謎： 暈...】

基本上 用電腦很自由 

【!?】

----------


## 胡狼烏加

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)

其實不管是甚麼網頁我都會這樣做....

就算我只是在逛雅虎也會


因為真的很不喜歡人家知道我在做啥

對自己的保護感很重

不知不覺變成習慣了 =="

----------


## 小魯

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉

雖然之前就大拉拉的在學校的電腦課瀏覽獸站兼與獸友聊天 ~
雖然那時候感覺沒什麼
不過現在回想起來好囧

----------


## 聖之神翼

我選擇2.
隨便他唄～
他看他的!我看我的啊!
要是他問東問西的...我也只會用不耐煩的表情說...

[可以請你不要打擾我上網嗎??]

----------


## 幻貓

在下介於一跟二之間吧

在下以為會過來問的一定分成兩種：

單純晃到旁邊想哈啦的
內心也住一頭野獸有加入念頭的

前者就會概略性的解釋，盡量保持中立客觀的語氣不要讓對方以為我被網站迷住像個瘋子，對方應該會點點頭就找下一位哈啦，方才的解釋在他腦中停留不到十秒

後者嘛......沒遇過這種情形，碰上了大概會把網址丟到他信箱並期待哪一天對方拍肩跟我說"嘿我加入了，帳號是ooxx"

因為有興趣就有興趣，沒興趣就算拿刀架著對方也只會敷衍一下
何況目前樂園兩千多獸，扣除幽靈及誤闖者大概一千多吧，全臺灣大概每23000人中才有一隻獸，遇到有潛力化獸的人機率還是很小，所以在下會視情況決定是否推薦

但是在下不覺得需要躲躲藏藏，我很自豪能面對自我獸性並與之和平共處、相輔相成
況且樂園使我茁壯、使我學習，即便跟書本知識沒有相關，仍是幫助了很多
唯一比較討厭的就是現在我爸媽會在我發呆不讀書時拿我的筆名取笑我就是了><

「『幻貓』，又在做夢了！」


呃......看狂野版自然例外啦XPPPPPP
關掉視窗也就是哩~

----------


## 阿樗狼

通常逛什麼網站，
我個人保持正常心就好了，
畢竟又不是做了什麼虧心事～
所以基本上是連躲避都不躲XDD

----------


## 黑月影狼

旁若無人的繼續看(茶
喜歡狼又沒有錯=ˇ=!!
有時候我說不定心血來潮真的會推銷(?
而且在用家裡的公共電腦時~我常常大辣辣的把狼圖放在桌面上XDDD
所以根本沒差~

----------


## 嵐霖

推銷推銷...
可是都沒人來XD
不過我知道...一定會有
只是時機未到@@
努力招人一起獸~

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

me選--------把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)
嗯.........為甚麼呀..........
大概是習慣了吧!
只要有人來我就會很自然的按下XX(不管是什麼網頁)，也不知為啥  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 羽翔

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%)

我在家裡也差不多是這樣
只要有人靠近就隨時準備關閉!

----------


## frenziedwolf

這個嘛..我有點矛盾
心裏是很想多多推廣獸站
可是基於防衛原則又不想讓別人看到.
應該是把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%) 吧

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

這又沒啥好躲避的

就跟看一般網站ㄧ樣

只是會被問說這網站是啥

解釋清楚就OK了^^

----------


## wolf

幹啥躲避？
我又不是瀏覽不良網站。
如果人定都是獸迷，
我一定要推介給他(牠)呢！

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我最主要是躲父母

原因...難以啟齒

同學的話則不大會

應該主要是躲大人

----------


## dh52339237

恩...別人看到就看到，

我並不會刻意隱藏，

除非我在看動漫圖時，

不知道會甚麼，

會有不想給別人看到我在看這個的感覺...

----------


## 痕‧風狼

我如果惠在公共場所上狼版  那就依定會做好防範準備
只要有人經過~~光速關閉所有獸站!!
因為不知道別人看到的反應是怎樣
怕被當場說怎麼可以在公共場所上這種網站
或是碰到討厭動物的人.....不知道後果是怎樣...我很在意別人的眼光

----------


## 路過的狗

繼續瀏覽，當作自己在看 "古歌" "雅虎" "百度" 一樣沒什麼+1
又不是什麼奇怪的網站,幹嘛躲躲藏藏的....
但還是希望他不要打擾到我

----------


## 影貓ROKU

「好站當然要推銷，盡量看並歡迎加入我們」

我當然希望有更多同好加入^^
畢竟這又不是什麼不良網站

除非那人在那邊指指點點...

----------


## 咩

我會看他的反應，如果他一直煩我的話，

我可能會跟他說:小朋友看不懂，你不要看。然後把網站關掉，

如果他對這個網站感覺還蠻有興趣的話，

那我可能會跟他說一下這是什麼網站之類的。

只有一次在上電腦課的時候來這裡，其他時間都在忙碌= =

本身也算蠻晚加入的，所以有電腦課的時間也不算多，

其他時間都在自己家裡上本站，不過家人通常都不會問這是什麼，

讓我還蠻安心的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

繼續瀏覽，當作自己在看 "古歌" "雅虎" "百度" 一樣沒什麼+1

樂園不是什麼奇怪的網站呀，沒必要躲躲藏藏的，

如果有人好奇的話，只要他別問些奇怪的問題就行了

不過蒼我也很少在網咖之類公共場所開樂園XD

----------


## 神無

之前我姐是有走到我旁邊看我在做啥
我當下的第一個反應   就是轉頭看著她
跟她說   幹麻?
她嗎 也會立刻回我說「你在看什麼網站?」
我當然只會回她「關你屁是!」
然後就繼續看拉!

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

無視技能發動!

不過.....要是有人在旁邊嘲諷......"不小心"吵到阿沃的話


幾天後----------

「新聞報告!高雄市XXX網咖旁的小巷出現一名重傷者，身上都是爪痕，且口中一直呻吟著:『對不起啊!我不會在那裏亂說了阿......』」

----------


## fwiflof

看是誰吧@@
認識的人，如果知道他是潛在獸族(？)，當然就是拖進版(欸)(受害者兩名(咦))
陌生人的話，會在2秒內關閉視窗！
因為我會同時開兩三個XDDD

----------


## 岡日森格

沒差阿OWO
反正這是我的興趣
在他們眼光中只會想成是愛幻想而以
不過推薦他們??
抱歉
本狼很內向我不敢=W=

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

沒差阿
給他看看
說不定還可以遇到同類
所以給他看吧
只要不要是非同類
卻又一直問東問西的就好
因為我不太喜歡非同類的一直在我旁邊說話
那樣我會覺得很吵
如果是同類的話就不會有這種情況了
我就會給他一直問

----------


## 銀牙_新

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)


沒在公共場合上過樂園耶,都是在家裡 (也沒註冊多久阿)

而且沒事家人也不會進我房間

通常有人進來的話我就縮小視窗裝念書或換成別的網站 (偷玩電腦練出來的聽力很有用阿(腳步聲))

 不常關掉,還要重開太麻煩了~(就是懶嘛(槌))

----------


## 雷宇

對家人的回避率是20%

不知道爲什麽好像讓家裏人看到這些東西會很尴尬

但如果是在學校的好友或別的朋友

到很樂意和他們分享，甚至邀請加入

有時候也會很樂意告訴朋友，我是Furry愛好者= =

不知道是不是求異心裏作怪（炸）

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

如果是陌生人, 我最多问他一句 "yes"? 

至于学院的同学/朋友们, 我则会让他们看并跟他们解说兽迷, 兽站是啥东西(为他们上一堂免费兽迷课) XDD

我的父母通常看到了也不会管太多(不是不良或太暴力的就ok了)
弟弟就看看一会, 问问一点就没啥理了(他知道我是军事/兽迷)
妹妹的话就看情况(有时她问太多的话我就会不爽) XP

----------


## 狼の寂

咱會選4，不過還是要看人~
家人的話，死都不會給他們看
同學的話咱會思考哪些人適合哪些不適合
也會想他們看完之後可能會有哪些反應，用這個來作為分別
而說實在的，台灣的獸實在是少之又少，咱根本沒遇過其它的獸
其實最近咱的FB都po了很多關於獸的文章，不過都乏人問津，頂多2~3人按讚，之後也沒留言
想必是被當成怪胎吧!
而昨天隨便打幾行字就快10個讚....
都怪古人與新聞媒體，長久以來不斷的對獸污名化
造成大眾對獸的誤解
另外，咱每次只要聽到或看到有人批評與獸相關的事物(尤其是狼)
都會很憤怒...

雖然狼網沒什麼不好，不正當的東西
但是咱還是會怕別人以異樣的眼神來看待
所以大多數時間還是會盡量避免被發現
除非對方是咱的好朋友，潛在獸或是什麼都沒差，沒關係的那種人咱才會給對方看

完全是面子與自尊心問題
如果對方膽敢批評獸，那他就準備被咱咬死吧!
咱就是這樣的一隻獸  : 3

----------


## 晝

我會馬上按關閉!!!
但是那是在公共場合~
在家我會流覽別的網站
純粹隱私啊啊啊~~~

----------


## 陸合巡

如果有人好奇靠過來當然要拉人進來啦!!不過如果對方沒興趣就算了，免得拿熱臉去貼人家的冷屁股。
可是有個狀況例外，那就是我正在看兒童不宜的東西時(尤其是這個那個扭來扭去的劇情)，絕對會把畫面瞬轉到其他地方去，這個已經刺激到讓人害羞的程度了...

----------


## 小藍龍

我會準備按縮小
懶得浪費口水解釋XD
因為通常解釋完這個又要解釋另一個
所以就縮小啦

----------


## kakashi4896

讓別人看到應該不會有什麼問題ww
搞不好還有同好可以交流一下之類的(別裝熟##
好地方當然要盡量的分享出去!!!! :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 斯冰菊

_把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)
_
在改用辜狗瀏覽器之前，本狼都縮小視窗，然後再另開新網頁；換了瀏覽器之後，就直接另開網頁。

通常都是媽咪與人類妹妹在看，在學校比較少(通常都在圖書館用)，有同學過來本狼一樣縮小；然後在網咖的話，本狼曾經向服務人員介紹過一次呢！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 白拓

還沒有在公開場合上過狼網耶=3=
不過要是哪天有閒雜兩腳獸晃過來的話.....
我：走開！！
不懂就不要過來(哼哼

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍以前是按縮小
但在是開新分頁假裝在瀏覽別的網站啦XDD
敝龍最討厭麻煩事了
所以就縮小吧~
畢竟如果被問的話還要解釋..真麻煩=w=

----------


## 仴小維仴

我大概會
把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%) 
畢竟誰知道那個人會怎樣......
所以為了避免麻煩
就把瀏覽器關掉或開分頁了OAO

----------


## 幻影魔狼

Alt + Tab 便可以了
當然如果他真的有興趣知道我會稍為向他簡介一下xD
不過很少會這樣便是了

----------


## 狗熊

`````自己現在大多幾乎都在外面上網,雖然到目前為止是還沒碰到這種人類啦 :wuffer_wink: (有時是可能是小孩子 :Sad: )
通常焋況下是選1.但如果是認識的話那就是 3.了 :wuffer_grin: .

----------


## 極風

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)

我不想給別人看到
也不太想被別人問東問西的
所以我通常都會開另一個網頁隨時切換
現在瀏覽器比以前的方便多了
不用再放大縮小

----------


## 破邪銀牙

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)
然後會把畫面停在桌面
並持續注視那個人類 一直到他離開為止OAO
通常應該都會覺得無趣後離開吧

我也不太想給人看到
應付那些很麻煩的

----------


## 咖啡

我完全不會怎樣唉XD
因為我覺得我又不是在看什麼不良的東西
朋友來我就給他看阿
沒什麼大不了WW

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

小虎是『把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)』~

其實小虎不會把瀏覽器關掉，因為小虎是用爪機上狼樂的，哈哈哈...(裝邪笑(被踹

所以當有人走到可以看到小虎爪機熒幕範圍時，會用爪按一下爪機上方的按鈕，爪機熒幕頓時像魔法般變成黑色XD(被打

----------


## 傲斯頓

我會瀏覽非獸網站, 要讓別人知道自己是獸滿困難的=w=
我通常都是關掉視窗
為了不要增加麻煩
因為解釋自己感興趣的事物要花許多時間, 而且被傳開就...
所以還是不要被發現~

至於最後兩個...我覺得有點誇張XD

----------


## 刀把鮭魚

如果是正常獸站的話
我會裝沒事繼續逛 反正不是什麼不良嗜好=w=
如果是BL或是18X獸站的話
立刻關掉wwww

----------


## Schak

沒有拉~哈哈

小夏覺得沒甚麼O...O~  但是真的如果是太OCVER的..可能會轉掉吧 :jcdragon-xd: ~

話說其實好多人知道小夏在狼樂呢~ :jcdragon-eat: ~~(在開心甚麼!!??被揍XAX

----------


## 川崎大龍

把獸站最小化或是換別的視窗，不過通常都只會在手機上或家裡看獸站，
尤其是有年齡限制的站區就只在家裡觀看，很少會在公共的地方看獸站

有點討厭被問來問去的，有點感覺被侵犯，
尤其是遇到帶著偏見或嘲笑意味的，遇到這種會乾脆關掉離開...

----------


## 奇爾

把瀏覽器關掉或立刻瀏覽別的非獸站視窗 (躲避程度20%)

敝獸本身其實不介意被別人發現自己是獸
純粹因為懶的解釋跟怕麻煩才會假裝瀏覽別的網站~
心裡滿想要介紹給他們的XD
但誰叫敝獸懶惰怕麻煩呢~(被揍飛

不過如果敝獸在瀏覽外國網站的話就...死都不會給他們看到~
你永遠無法保證下一秒會出現什麼~X3

----------


## Gray-Bear

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%)

其實不光是獸迷網站，每當我開啟瀏覽器時，都會做這種準備((除非我在瀏覽IE或Google
因為我喜歡亂點一些奇怪的東西，常常會點到一些不該點的東西
所以避免他人對我產生一些誤解，這種準備可以說天天在做><((很累

本獸也會瀏覽外國網站，更是加倍小心((畢竟外國挺開放的
只要一感覺到有人靠近(連人都沒看到)，立刻關掉

----------


## 神威白霜

繼續瀏覽，當作自己在看 &quot;古歌&quot; &quot;雅虎&quot; &quot;百度&quot; 一樣沒什麼 (躲避程度0%)

我認為沒什麼啊
因為每個人會看的網頁都不一樣
喜好也不一樣
所以大家都可以自由瀏覽各種網頁

但是......
若在學校有別的同學來的話
*我會馬上把電腦關掉!!!!!!*

----------


## 上將狼

雖然我選好站當然要推銷，盡量看並歡迎加入我們 (躲避程度 -20%),但是我的學校禁止我們登入任何需要帳密的網站
唉..........
 :wuffer_frown:

----------


## 翠龍

其實這要看對方是誰.若對方是那種有點色.或容易胡思亂想的人我就會關掉.不給他看到.相對的若對方是成穩的人.或他很安份.不會去做一些上一些不該上的網站.或他很守信.只要他承若不會去碰一些反/18+的相關網站.也不會跟別人講.我就會給他看.當然了我會先解釋一下.若對方樂觀不會批評貶視.那就可以

----------


## 安安我叫土星

管他的繼續看下去((#
其實我莫明奇妙的像讓同學看到我在看獸站ww，不管我怕被亂開玩笑，總之心裡就是有著NOTICE ME SENPAI的感覺((不要亂學人家

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

其實會一直開著另一個視窗####
因為那些同學一定會問東問西@@
我會受不了一直解釋啊啊啊（（（（（

----------


## 傑諾

不怎麼會特別躲避啦,反正我遊覽的又不是什麼R18網站

----------


## 赤·胡灕

好站當然要推薦囉，極力邀請他們加入（躲避程度-20%）
要是有人過來看我在看甚麼，我就會向他推薦獸人文化
希望能多出一位志同道合的獸，每一個獸都是稀有資源啊
就算別人聽完後歧視我，我也不會太在意
只有一百人內有出現一只新獸，就是獸界的福音
我深信只要每只老獸都持之以衡地推廣，不久的將來獸人文化將成為主流
到最後變成每個人都支持獸人文化的理想世界。
（犧牲小我，成就大我XDD）

----------


## 夢魘

要看來的是誰、問了什麼問題
沒有攻擊性的人通常可以跟他解釋成動物愛好網站、再深入一點就是狼人狂熱
天性喜歡鬧人的，來得及就跳視窗，來不及就乾脆亂講一通
我是不會想要吸引什麼現實的同好，太麻煩了
真的有興趣，不用人家帶也會進入獸圈

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我會先找個影片先播放
在來上狼版看，我不喜歡別人問我為什麼要看這些東西
預防萬一，我就先準備了一個影片播放可以預防一下OuO
大致上，我家人也不會來看我在瀏覽什麼網站
如果是18+的，立即關閉!!(關閉鍵以啟動!!!

----------


## 野獸 Bigor

當然是..........推坑R~~~
其實咱運氣滿好的，認識的朋友基本上都不排斥新東西
只是常常被他們講自己都在畫巧虎偶爾會很想揍人#

----------


## 希諾道

在公共場所瀏覽前就已經做好預防措施，隨時點關閉 (躲避程度 40%)

外出時觀看任何獸迷網站都在爪機上了
現實生活裡，身邊的都不是同好，所以觀看時也會提高警覺就是了
在家中則是會用電腦觀看獸網
除了Ｒ１８的之外，一般都不會過於敏感，只要沒有被過份注意就好
或許是長大了吧？有一次被家人看到我在看Ｒ１８的獸人圖，雙方居然完全沒有大反應（冒汗）

----------

